# I Want A Big Chest! Update



## mightymo51 (Feb 11, 2006)

Holy crap!  Coming up on the third week of my new chest workout after taking some awesome advice from Pincrusher and I can already see a difference in the definition in my chest.  I'm also still very sore from like 3 days ago.  If you have hit a plateau with your chest, just read the thread "I Want A Big Chest".  Trust me, Pin's advice works!


----------



## bigguns (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks MightyMo51 and Pin for the advice. I tried this yesterday - started with incline smith machine for a change and dropped the weight and really focused on form. I could feel it working my chest better from the first rep. Got my form sorted out on each subsequent exercise and today my chest is sore as hell. 

Think my ego has been getting in the way of my chest progress a bit - loved seeing the poundage go up every week... 4 weeks left before my cycle is over so am going to make the most of it!


----------



## mightymo51 (Feb 11, 2006)

I hear you bro, I have a big ego too.  I'm going to continue this workout for three months or so like Pin said to do.  Gonna do 3 weeks of lighter weight focusing on form and one week going real heavy each month.  I can't wait to see the end results!


----------



## Captain Canuck (Feb 11, 2006)

mightymo51 said:
			
		

> Holy crap!  Coming up on the third week of my new chest workout after taking some awesome advice from Pincrusher and I can already see a difference in the definition in my chest.  I'm also still very sore from like 3 days ago.  If you have hit a plateau with your chest, just read the thread "I Want A Big Chest".  Trust me, Pin's advice works!



So why don't you share this awesome advice from Pincrusher? So that we all can get a good work out from are chest!!

Or give me the link thanks!!


----------



## mightymo51 (Feb 11, 2006)

Captain Canuk: Please forgive me if I am wrong, but you seem to have some sort of problem with two of the threads I posted today.  In both of your replies it almost felt like you were bashing me a little.  Hey, if you were oh well.  Again, forgive me if I am wrong about this.  It was just the way I took it.  To answer your question, the thread is called "I Want A Big Chest" and it is located right above this one in this forum.  I was referring to the advice that Pin gave me in that thread!


----------



## Captain Canuck (Feb 12, 2006)

mightymo51 said:
			
		

> Captain Canuk: Please forgive me if I am wrong, but you seem to have some sort of problem with two of the threads I posted today.  In both of your replies it almost felt like you were bashing me a little.  Hey, if you were oh well.  Again, forgive me if I am wrong about this.  It was just the way I took it.  To answer your question, the thread is called "I Want A Big Chest" and it is located right above this one in this forum.  I was referring to the advice that Pin gave me in that thread!



No NO   

I never bash People sorry if you did not understand me I was just asking a question. It sounded very interesting and I wanted to know more? I have a hard time with my upper chest. 

P.S mightymo51 I will never bash people on here just ask some one who knows me. Again, sorry for the mist understanding!! I’m not try to make you feel bad.


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 12, 2006)

mightymo51 said:
			
		

> Captain Canuk: Please forgive me if I am wrong, but you seem to have some sort of problem with two of the threads I posted today.  In both of your replies it almost felt like you were bashing me a little.  Hey, if you were oh well.  Again, forgive me if I am wrong about this.  It was just the way I took it.  To answer your question, the thread is called "I Want A Big Chest" and it is located right above this one in this forum.  I was referring to the advice that Pin gave me in that thread!


Mightymo51, I can tell you Captain is a humble and helpful guy. After reading his threads, he sounds like he was attempting to be a little humerous and it just didn't come off as intended. 
Just letting you know that, if we pick on you a little here, it's cuz we like you. Don't take it too personal. We like to keep it light and provide solid advice at the same time.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 12, 2006)

it's good to see that someone actually takes the advice given on the forums and can rave about their gains. Good job mightymo51 i might just use pins routine when i get back in the gym.


----------



## mightymo51 (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm sorry about that Captain Canuck!  I'm still pretty new hear and I really haven't got to know anyone yet.  By the way, I'm always up for a little humor and I don't always take things that serious.  Maybe I was having a bad day!  No hard feelings and again, I apoligize for misunderstanding you.


----------



## juicen00b1 (Feb 14, 2006)

mightymo51 said:
			
		

> Holy crap!  Coming up on the third week of my new chest workout after taking some awesome advice from Pincrusher and I can already see a difference in the definition in my chest.  I'm also still very sore from like 3 days ago.  If you have hit a plateau with your chest, just read the thread "I Want A Big Chest".  Trust me, Pin's advice works!


]


Same here Mightymo- i was one that was stuck at a plateau in the devolepment of my chest- i used this strategy and then some and my chest stays sore for 3-4 days after a workout.. Pin is a very knowledgeable guy and knows what the hell hes talking about.. i love hearing any reply from Pin because i know its going to be helpful and usefull information..


----------



## Arnie (Feb 19, 2006)

just some questions with this big chest.. i sorta have the same problem i have a decent chest but when im benching i feel it a shit load of my tris than chest when im benching but next day my chest does hurt.. thats normal right.. some times my chest wont hurt as much as it does
and how light is light when ur benching under 60kgs ? just to be able to do it easy some oen could jsut explain it a bit would be sweet i wanan try this want a wider chest and more definition .. cheers

Arnie..


----------



## mightymo51 (Feb 19, 2006)

Go to the thread "I want a Big Chest" in this forum.  I am refering to Pincrusher's advice in that thread.  I think you will find what you are looking for bro.


----------



## mandarb11 (Feb 19, 2006)

Thats great to hear about your progress, it is nice to see advancements after hitting plate plateaus. I am always changing up my chest routine and have yet to hit a solid stopping point (other than something coming up in my personnal life that prevents me from training). Thanks for posting your progress!


----------

